# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Ingegroeide haartjes bovenbenen

## kayne

Ik, als man, heb net als iedere andere man (denk ik) haar op de bovenbenen.
Veel haar groeit normaal door de huid heen naar buiten maar er zitten ook haartjes die komen niet door de huid naar buiten.
Deze haartjes, en dat zijn er mega veel, meer dan honderden, liggen op een krulletje onder de bovenste huidlaag.
Dit ziet er uit als allemaal rode puntjes en ziet er niet echt fraai uit.
Is er wat aan te doen dat deze haartjes normaal naar buiten komen?
Ik dacht mischien aan schrubben?

Kayne.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Kayne

Bij het schubben verwijder je inderdaad de bovenste huidlaag en dit zou kunnen werken tegen ingegroeide haren. Nog een paar tips tegen ingegroeide haren:

Warmtebron
Een ingegroeide haar kun je helpen naar boven te komen door een paar maal per dag een warme compres op het haartje te houden. Hierdoor wordt de huid zachter en soepeler en zal het haartje makkelijke naar boven komen. Ook een warm bad kan nog wel eens helpen.

Crèmes en peelings
De irritatie en de ontstekingsreactie kunnen behandeld worden met een corticosteroïd crème, vitamine A zuur crème, of glycolzuur peelings of glycolzuurcrème. Hierdoor zullen de klachten zoals jeuk en irritatie afnemen.

Epileren
Je kunt proberen de ingegroeide haar te epileren met een pincet. Van te voren met de pincet goed schoon en gedesinfecteerd zijn. Probeer het haartje er in zijn geheel uit te trekken.

Naald
Over het gebruik van een naald zijn de meeste meningen verdeeld. Je kunt met een naald in het bultje prikken om de pus te verwijderen, maar het haartje kun je hiermee meestal niet vinden. Daarom zal het bultje blijven. Er kan hierdoor ook een litteken ontstaan.

[Bron: www.mensengezondheid.infonu.nl]

----------


## kayne

Hallo,

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Schrubben heb ik al een paar keer gedaan maar weinig effect.
Mischien wat vaker doen? ik weet niet hoeveel kan/mag.
Met een pincet haartje eruit halen is geen optie.
Er zitten wel honderden en honderden ingeroeide haartjes, teveel dus.
Ik zie de haartjes zo op een krulletje onder de huid zitten.
Dus schrubben leek me het beste.
Ik begijp de oorzaak niet dat zoveel haren niet naar buiten willen groeien.
De plek waar een haartje niet naar buiten groeit is rood maar is geen pus.
Overigens heb ik wel soms puisten op de bovenbenen en probeer te kijken of dat dan toch komt van een ingegroeid haartje.
Dat is vaak moeilijk te zien als ik de puist verwijder of er een haartje inzit.
Maar omdat ik last van acnè heb kunnen die puisten ook daar door komen.
Maar ik ga wel door met schrubben.
Schrubben doe ik altijd in bad, en gebruik warm water hierbij.
Lastig verhaal, heb het al jaren trouwens, jeuken doet het niet.

Kayne.

----------

